
Toyota and JAXA plan to send space rover to the moon in 2029 - Ultramanoid
https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2019/03/12/national/toyota-jaxa-plan-send-space-rover-moon-2029/
======
Ultramanoid
Here's a short news video of the vehicle :

[https://youtu.be/97gsm3TFd4E](https://youtu.be/97gsm3TFd4E)

